# Changing Pro Tools Color Scheme?! Dark Scheme?!



## ChristopherDoucet (Oct 6, 2017)

I recently had to combine 2 Pro Tools HD Sessions Via Satellite and its working great, but I've been using a KVM switch to toggle back and forth and its VERY confusing to tell which rig I'm on.

They're both Mac Pro's, and I've tried Dark OSX theme on one machine or drastically changing the colors on the other one, but it looks funky. 

Wondering if anyone knows if there is a way to change Pro Tools to a dark scheme, or change the system colors at all. It would be really helpful on the second system to switch the main system control colors from the Pro tools Green, to blue or something to quickly tell.

Does anyone know how to do more than brightness or color saturation in Pro tools?

Or maybe a drastic OSX theme or skin that would look radically different?

Thanks,


----------



## KV626 (Oct 7, 2017)

No, you simply can't change Pro Tools color scheme. As for the OS "skin", I think it's better to stay as far away as possible from that kind of thing. Too many GUI issues and conflicts between the OS and apps would arise...

Maybe in a future version, but I really doubt it. To be honest, I'd rather have track folders first


----------



## JohnG (Oct 7, 2017)

Maybe change the background screen colours on your Macs instead, so one is, say, green and one some other hue? I agree w @KV626 that trying to alter PT in any way risks problems.


----------



## Spip (Oct 7, 2017)

Not what you're looking for, but you could change the brightness or saturation settings of the tracks in the color palette.


----------

